# 7 String RV Build Progress



## The Shadow (Nov 18, 2010)

Early last summer I contacted a local luthier from Burlington, Ontario about making a 7 String offset V. *Warning Massive Post*

He started building a little while ago so there is already a signficant amount of progress in the build, but I thought you guys might be interested anyways.

*Specs: *
*Body Style:* Offset V
*Body Wood:* Honduras Mahogany Wings with Quilted Maple Veneer
*Neck Wood:* M-B-M-B-M (Maple + Bloodwood) Neck left unfinished
*Fret Board:* 24 fret bloodwood board, 26.118 scale, 16" radius, bound in black with custom XII 12th fret inlay
*Frets: *Jumbo gold alloy fretwire
*Bridge:* Gold OFR 7 String
*Pickups:* Seymour Duncan Blackout (Bridge), Sustainiac Sustainer (Neck)
*Finish:* Body dyed in crimson red with black burst, laquer finish

Sketch made by him in the summer:




*August:*










*September:*


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 18, 2010)

*October:*


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 18, 2010)

*November:*


----------



## jymellis (Nov 18, 2010)

fookin wicked maing!!!


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 18, 2010)

The builder's website, if anyones interested: ignition guitars


----------



## b7string (Nov 19, 2010)

I really like this one, it's very simple and it lets the elegance of the woods really shine.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 19, 2010)

Guitar shape of my dreams. I love it. <3
That's exactly what I want! 7-string Offset V with trem an badass headstock!

Can't wait to see progress.


----------



## avenger (Nov 19, 2010)

I did not even know this guy exsisted in my home city. Ancaster eh? I used to tromp up there often (women) wonder if I know you. 

Anyhow build looks good! I love offset V's, looking forward to seeing it finished and ready to go.


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 19, 2010)

haha, yeah, I found him on Kijiji, pretty sketchy eh. But it seems to have been worth it . 

Also, he drilled holes for some Esp tuners he had on him that he said I could have for cheap but i've been wondering... do you guys think its worth ordering some hipshots or going with the esps?


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 19, 2010)

Holy crap, in burlington? Neat.

Looks to be shaping up too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 22, 2010)

As far as tuners go I like Schaller Locking best I think, they are heavier (which may be an issue for a V, but have a better ratio than sperzels (nice without a double locking and fine tuners.


----------



## avenger (Nov 22, 2010)

I am wodnering why we arent all planning a jam session?! Hows the guitar progressing.


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 22, 2010)

He said things have slowed down over the last week because he gouged a chunk of his finger out in the shop and needed 6 stitches but he says things will slowly get back up to pace. I've been dying for some new pics but i guess I'll just have to wait patiently...


----------



## Phlegethon (Nov 22, 2010)

so where in burlington is he? I'm still relatively new to the area having moved to ancaster a few months ago so I'm still sussing out the area. seeing as I would like to have someone do a fretboard for my RGT2228 build it's nice knowing there's a local luthier around that I didn't know about before


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 23, 2010)

He lives around the area of plains rd. He'd probably be able to make you it. Honestly If I were you I'd send him an email. His contact info is on his website (ignitionguitars.com).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd be wary of any luthier who suggested ESP tuners...


----------



## airpanos (Nov 23, 2010)

That v looks fantastic! How much will it cost when finish ?
I like symmetric plans but the Rhoads style looks cool!!


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks man! The estimate was around 1500 but probably around 1800 CAD I'm guessing. I mean its not bad considering a lot of higher end seven strings are around that price range.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2010)

That's actually dirt cheap for a custom...


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 23, 2010)

Haha, yeah I guess so eh? My prediction is that it will probably end up at around 2400 or something, as 1800 was just his second estimate, but its still much less than the cost of say an Amfisound 7 String RR which is what I was originally aiming for. However, its sort of a gamble because there aren't many people to give me reviews of guitars he's made. So far mine looks really great though


----------



## Durero (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks hot!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2010)

The Shadow said:


> Haha, yeah I guess so eh? My prediction is that it will probably end up at around 2400 or something, as 1800 was just his second estimate, but its still much less than the cost of say an Amfisound 7 String RR which is what I was originally aiming for. However, its sort of a gamble because there aren't many people to give me reviews of guitars he's made. So far mine looks really great though



Actually the gamble is that he didn't quote you a price before he started. That is REALLY shady


----------



## darren (Nov 23, 2010)

I visited his site and was shocked to see that his prices start at $750. It looks like he does quality work, though... that build is coming together nicely!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2010)

woah 750 for starting guitars? Im tempted as hell.. Its just hard to go with a luthier/small shop with very little reviews so far, or you may end up with horrible experiences such as Chris Woods and Patrick Sims if you aren't lucky (been there done that twice bleh).. proving just how affordable luthiers dont always turn out to be great in the end.. 

But give some updates on if it actually gets completed and stuff. hmm seems solid so far though.


----------



## The Shadow (Nov 23, 2010)

Alright, I'm hoping to get a pic this weekend, I've been anxiously awaiting for about 2 weeks now as he had a shop accident. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 5, 2010)

NEW PICS!! 
Hardware/Fretboard placed in positions to show final product (not yet installed), not to state the obvious, lol













He says after a bit of sanding and neck/heel shaping, it will be ready to paint. I'm going there sometime next week to check it out


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, it's taking shape really fast! That guy seems to make great work.....and the 750$ start price tag is incredebile!.......


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm, I just realized that he didn't glue the fretboard on before he fretted it, isn't that the "wrong way?"


----------



## rebell82 (Dec 24, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, he needed to order 2 more frets, now he has the fretboard on, and I am going to go see it on Monday before it gets painted, I'll try to take a few more pics for you guys while I'm there!


----------



## Elysian (Dec 25, 2010)

Sexy build.


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 31, 2010)

So i came in to see the guitar on Monday and Its really coming together. I didnt get any pictures but the neck is pretty much the same dimensions as a Ibanez Wizard, and i think it was like 20mm at the nut. Also for the neck joint, I'm going with one i saw on the amfisound website:


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 12, 2011)

Got some new pictures of the guitar from Adam. This is the final stage before dying. Its looking better than I anticipated!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2011)

DAT HEEL!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> DAT HEEL!!


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 16, 2011)

He said this was the only picture he got of the dying so far, and it was taken with a lot of light so you can't see any details all that much. He says he'll take a better one when he goes back to the shop. But as for the look itself, its pretty much exactly what i was hoping for


----------



## darren (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow... that's coming together REALLY nicely!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## The Shadow (Jan 19, 2011)

New pic!, time for laquer!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's going to look gorgeous with the gold bridge.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2011)

That's looking sweet


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 19, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> That's going to look gorgeous with the gold bridge.





Really awesome guitar right there


----------



## The Shadow (Jan 20, 2011)

Aha, thanks guys! Sadly no more updates for a few weeks, as the lacquer will take a while, I can't wait to see it with the hardware on


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 7, 2011)

Several coats of lacquer have been applied. The red darkened up quite nicely


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 7, 2011)

Good gawd.


----------



## b7string (Feb 9, 2011)

hell. yes.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys  Now the guitar just has to sit for a while for the lacquer to shrink so he can do finish work.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 10, 2011)

hell yes I love my neck thru's with the wood stri[ showing through the top and this is no exception


----------



## Moltar (Feb 10, 2011)

IT'S SO THICK! OMG!!!!1


Edit: That looks great!


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 25, 2011)

After patiently waiting a long time for another update. I got one just a few minutes ago. He says everything is fine however the sustainer doesn't seem to be working properly or else i would have been able to pick it up tomorrow. 
(I'm pretty sure he hasn't put the cavity covers on, because we agreed on a truss rod cover )


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow mate...looks real classy.


----------



## metallidude3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn man, looks awesome


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 25, 2011)

The locking nut looks like it's a little small for the neck width.


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 26, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The locking nut looks like it's a little small for the neck width.



I think its just the reflection off of one of the sides of the string blocks. If you look close enough you can see that the first and last strings don't go close to the middle of the fretboard really at all. It really made me worried for a second though haha


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 26, 2011)

The Shadow said:


> I think its just the reflection off of one of the sides of the string blocks. If you look close enough you can see that the first and last strings don't go close to the middle of the fretboard really at all. It really made me worried for a second though haha



I see what you mean, would be much trouble for you to get some natural light pics? Looks fantastic, dude.


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 27, 2011)

When I get it I'll have a high def photo shoot haha. Those are all from the Luthier's Iphone so they're pretty low quality. Thanks Man!


----------



## The Shadow (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Guys. I got the guitar last week and have been pretty busy with some stuff so I didn't get the time to post again. I'm at school right now but I thought I'd upload a few pictures from the builder's website.

















There were a few blemishes on the guitar when I got it that are a little bit noticeable. He took off $200 for the chip near the on/off switch for the sustainer. I have a lot more pictures at home that I'll upload later.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it... A LOT.


----------



## Devotion (Apr 6, 2011)

Guitarcandy 
And i'ts nice to know that there are still honest men, i don't know if another builder would instantly take 200 of the price


----------



## schecter4life (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! what was the final price? as i am very interested in this luthiers work, especially at a sub $2000 price tag

edit: just realised this was my first post xD


----------



## The Shadow (Apr 7, 2011)

schecter4life said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! what was the final price? as i am very interested in this luthiers work, especially at a sub $2000 price tag



I paid a deposit of 600, then 1100 on top of that including the -200 for the chip, so all in all 1700


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 8, 2011)

It looks incredible!


----------



## speedyone (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow man, that is nice!

The finish and the floyd look great together.


----------



## schecter4life (Apr 9, 2011)

The Shadow said:


> I paid a deposit of 600, then 1100 on top of that including the -200 for the chip, so all in all 1700



That price point is INSANE for full custom work, its too bad though, just realized ur in Canada and im 900 miles away  guess thats what i get for just skimming the thread for pictures


----------

